# Fragen zum Bequiet Dark base pro 900 und Kompatibilität



## Lzmr (30. März 2019)

*Fragen zum Bequiet Dark base pro 900 und Kompatibilität*

Hallo Bequiet,
Ich habe mir schon vor längerer Zeit das Darkbase pro 900 gekauft und möchte jetzt eine Custom Wakü einbauen. 

Dabei stellte ich mir einige Fragen, auf welche ich hoffentlich eine Antwort bekommen kann.

1. Man kann ja den ODD Käfig ausbauen aber ich habe nirgendswo gefunden wie ich das anstelle 

2. Ich habe alle Festplatten Schächte ausgebaut bis auf den unteren um an deren Halterungen einen Ausgleichsbehälter zu befestigen.Meine Frage daher, passt es  wenn ich einen 280 Radiator in die Front einbaue noch mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter?


----------



## be quiet! Support (4. April 2019)

*AW: Fragen zum Bequiet Dark base pro 900 und Kompatibilität*

Hallo Lzmr,

den ODD Käfig kannst du einfach ausbauen indem du die 4 Schrauben an der Front und Oben entfernst. Hierfür muss Frontblende + Deckel demontiert werden-

Der Radiator und Ausgleichsbehälter sollte problemlos passen. Hier ist bei regulär verbautem HDD Panel, genug Platz.

VG

Marco


----------

